# PCI Parallel Port Driver



## tallisall

Had to wipe and reload Windows XP Home. I have all the drivers for audio,video,chipset,and modem. However, I cannot find the drivers for an addon pci parallel port card. I have done a web search and found the manufacturer I think, but no driver. Can anybody help? Website-chronos.com.tw, Part Number-MP9035P2, Chip on card-PLX-PCI-9052


----------



## Uranium-235

do you remember the name of the card when it was in the device manager?


----------



## please

@ tallisall
here is the site

http://www.chronos.com.tw/products/io/mp9035p2/mp9035p2.htm

which I followed the driver link to a different site and followed some more to a driver download page where your card was not listed but these cards were

I/O Card

MP9050P DOS, NT, 98 & 2000 
MP9705 DOS, NT, 98 & 9X 
MP9835PR2 DOS, 98 & 2000 
MP9835R1 98 & 2000 
　MP9805 Win XP

Is it possible the MP9835PR2 is the updated version of your 9035? You might be able to use that driver. The contact link popped up an email address: vickie'at'chronos.com.tw

I could not find a driver for it at driverguide.com either...first time not finding a driver...EVER!

I did find several models under the MegaPower(MP) namebrand(but no MP9035  ), which produced similar cards with 2 parallel ports and used the PLX PCI-9052 chip. I wonder if you could use those drivers


----------



## Uranium-235

I found a card made by some company named green that uses the same chip

the reason I asked my previous question is I was going through the INF's of some of those different IO cards that please is talking about and maybe I could find a matching string


----------



## please

@ Uranium-235
If you click on the link I posted for the Chronos, the card is listed as

Green MP9035P2 PCI BUS Printer Card

So if you have a 'green' driver, that may be the one
the linked page also has many features listed that may help you match things

Good job!


----------



## Uranium-235

I found that through google, I didn't realize it was on chronos's site. Anyways, I think I found the driver, but it's for 2000, which might work on XP

you see, the card specs on that page show it uses a 9050 chip, I downloaded it and went through the .inf's in it and it shows many definitions referring to 9050

http://www.chronos.com.tw/drivers/io/MP9050/w2k.zip


----------



## please

@ Uranium-235
Nice work :sayyes: , I hope he is still watching. It may work... but the 9052 chip on his card is different from the 9050 chip referenced on the webpage and in your driver

@ tallisall
are you still with us? Give the driver a try and see what happens


----------



## tallisall

Hi folks, sorry it took so long to get back to you. I followed the links, downloaded the various drivers and tried them all. No luck.
Did a uninstall in device manager, ripped the card out, and then went to Fry's and bought a card complete with drivers and installed it. Works great. Burned second copy of drivers and put them away and documented type of card, chip, etc. Thanks for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## igibu

Hi! I've also purchased a used PCI card providing a parallel port. It's serial No is MP9035P2 thus it's highly likely that it is same type owned by you. I have also troubles with using it under WinXP since I don't have any driver and cannot find any on the internet. I wonder if you have found any driver for this type of this card. Thank you very much in advance.


----------

